# Donor Embryo......can anyone point me in the right direction?



## Jodie Bogie (Jul 18, 2007)

Hello,

My dh and I have had 3 failed ICSI cycles without a huge amount of success. Sadly he is not able to consider DS and I have to respect this, we are also not confident about the quality of my eggs. I know at some stage on here I have read about people going for a donor embryo option, I believe it was abroad. My husband and I are now at a crossroads of chosing adoption or considering this, can anyone help me with my reaserach.

I would be most grateful for any feedback.

Love Superwoman


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

Hi! 
So sorry you haven't found sucess with ICSI. 
Some clinics in the UK do have donor embryos, however you may need to look around a bit. You may also get them abroad but you should research your clinic carefully (I'm sure some people can give better advice on this).
You might want to check out the Donor Conception Network to see what they can advise.
Oh and very importantly, what ever clinic you do go to make sure you get some good councelling first, it's a very big step you are about to take and you need to be sure it is the right one for yourself and DH.
love and hugs
Lizi.xxx


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi Superwoman,

This topic has been discussed very recently and here are two links to relevant threads ref. donor embryo

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=130409.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=129749.0

You say your DH will not consider DS? I don't understand why he is then willing to consider donor embryo as this would involve both donor sperm and donor eggs effectively?

As Lizi says, most of the regular donor egg clinics in the UK will have donor embryos available with variable waiting lists and I would suggest that you perhaps contact some of these clinics to find out more info. (e.g. London Fertility Centre, Lister, CARE etc etc). You may want to look through the HFEA clinic list to find clinics as well and find out about their donor embryo waiting lists (not sure where you are based in the UK).

Clinics abroad (e.g. Spain IVI, IM and Reprofit in Czech Republic) also do donor embryo but these will be anonymous donations with no information for your child and this is a very important consideration. As Lizi says, you may want to consider counselling to come to terms with this, as there are complex issues involved for both of you and your potential children. Using embryos from the UK will of course mean the child will have access to information about their donor later on.

Don't forget that most children born from donated embryos will have full siblings in existence and this is another consideration for them.

Do you know why your own egg cycles failed? Were you at a top clinic for your age and diagnosis and have you and DH had thorough testing to eliminate common causes of failure e.g. karyotyping, uterine issues, clotting issues, thyroid, insulin resistance, autoimmune issues, sperm issues etc etc?

I have boy/girl twins conceived by donor embryo in 2006 when I was 46 via IVI Valencia. However, there are many issues still regarding the fact that I have no information at all about their donors and this may be an issue as they grow. I am intending to be fully open with them about their conception. I am also a single mum so donor embryo was a logical step for me.

I agree that visiting the Donor Conception Network website might be helpful for you just to have a look at some stories from other couples going through the same as you.

http://www.donor-conception-network.org/index.htm

Wishing you the best of luck,

Daisy
x


----------



## Jodie Bogie (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi Ladies,
Thanks for the feedback Lizi, as always much appreciated!
Daisyg, thank you for your reply, in answer to your questions my dh and I have been through 3 unsuccessful ISCI cycles the consultants have no answers as to why we have such little success with fertilisation. They have suggested poor egg quaility and also the fact we simply do not gentically connect. We did begin to persue a 4th cycle at ARGC but found there was little more to inspire us to continue with treatment. As for councelling I am aware of how important this will be, as mentioned before we are also considering adoption and I don't believe you arrive at this place without weighing up all the options. We have been trying for 5 years, and had very little success in this time. Dh's reasons for not wanting to use just donor sperm is because the child would be half mine not his, something he personnally would struggle with, and although its difficult I love my husband very much and have to accept his boundaries. Combined with the fact we have been told all along my egg quaility is poor. As for clinic's we were treated at Thr Prory B'ham, an excellant clinic with great success rates, only not for us  
Thank you for your feedback and refferals, they are gratefully recieved.
Love Superwoman


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi Superwoman
I am so sorry about your failed tx and want to wish you luck on you future path.
You have been through such a lot and just wanted to wish you well.
  
love
Susie


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi Superwoman,

I am so sorry you and DH have been through such an awful lot.  Apologies, but I misunderstood your post and read it as DH not wanting to do DS at all and did not understand that he didn't want to do DS with your eggs.  I can see how hard this is to deal with for both of you.

I am wishing you both lots and lots of luck for success.

Best,

Daisy
x


----------



## Jodie Bogie (Jul 18, 2007)

Well on a positive note we now have an appointment at Leceister for donor embryo, which sounds really positive! We have also set the ball rolling to discover more about adoption and hope we will make the right decision. Thank you all for your help.


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

Superwoman - really pleased to hear you have that appointment. I found Leicester to be a lovely clinic and really 'up together' on all the donor stuff.
Good luck!
Lizi.xxx


----------

